

Internet Explorer 10 Dev Preview 3 - crenshaw
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2011/09/13/ie10pp3.aspx

======
crenshaw
They've added:

Cascading Style Sheets (CSS) Advanced Layout

    
    
       CSS Regions
       CSS3 Multi-column Layout
       Flexible Box (“Flexbox”) Layout
       Grid Alignment
       Positioned floats
    
       CSS3 3-D Transforms
       CSS3 Animations
       CSS3 Gradients
       CSS3 Transitions
       CSS3 Text
          The text-shadow property
       Hyphenation
    
       Panning and Zooming
       Removal of style sheet limits
    

Document Object Model (DOM) support

    
    
       Advanced Hit Testing APIs
       CSSOM Floating Point Value support
       Media Query Listeners
       Pointer and Gesture DOM events
    

ECMAScript 5 (ES5) support

    
    
       The strict variant of ECMAScript (“ES5 strict mode”)
    

F12 Developer Tools (Not available in Metro style apps.)

Improved support for workers

HTML5 support

    
    
       Asynchronous Script Execution
       Application Cache ("AppCache")
       Drag and Drop
       File API
       Forms Validation
       Progress and Range Control
       History
       Parsing
       Sandbox
       Web Workers
       Channel Messaging
       Web Sockets
       Spellcheck
    
       Indexed Database API ("IndexedDB")
     
       SVGSVG Filter Effects
    
       Web performance APIs

